# Plant weights?



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I am looking for lots of plant weights. Will stainless steel bolts and fishing line be safe? Do the bolts have sharp edges that might cut cory barbels? Any suggestions for other things to use for weights? What is the best place to buy actual aquarium weights? Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Tom,
I use Stainless Steel nuts for weights as it is easier to tie too and hide


----------



## phyeung (Feb 10, 2012)

Good idea but would stainless steel nuts change water parameter like Ph and condition?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

no changes SS is inert


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

I just use tungsten fishing weights because I already use them. Lead is fine as long as you are not putting it in with shrimp.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Re: "Good idea but would stainless steel nuts change water parameter like Ph and condition?"

------------------------

Me, too. I had heard that ANY metal in fresh or salt water is a no-no. So, now I am confused.


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

I had rusty metal in my tank before, didn't hurt anything but I did remove it as soon as I noticed it. Stainless Steel is perfectly fine to use.


----------



## Cstar_BC (Sep 24, 2016)

i get one of those rock slabs. tie fishing line around the slab, tie around the plant . Bury slab in gravel /or just rest it on top . Ta-da happy anubias.


----------

